# Ram Air III cable question...



## 70Judge (Dec 11, 2009)

Does anybody know what hole the ram air III cable on a 1970 routes through the firewall? Thanks.


----------



## Bobbyg (Jul 22, 2009)

Sorry for not getting back sooner. Had to get out to the garage and look to make sure. 

I haven't removed mine yet, so it should be it the correct place.

From the bottom right bolt hole for the wiper motor there is a hole in the 5:30 position about 2 to 3 inches away.

hth


----------



## 70Judge (Dec 11, 2009)

Great, thanks for the info. :cheers


----------



## 70Judge (Dec 11, 2009)

Does it look like this? It seems to have a black plastic grommet in the hole through the firewall... :confused


----------



## Bobbyg (Jul 22, 2009)

This is what I have on that cable. It looks like it would've/should've had a grommet. Mine didn't.

Is your picture from the inside?


----------



## 70Judge (Dec 11, 2009)

My picture is from the outside, just at 5:30 from the wiper motor like you said. On the inside, it's exactly at the top on the insulation/deadener and at the bottom of the windshield wiper/dashboard well.


----------



## 70Judge (Dec 11, 2009)

by the way, nice car you've got there, that's my dream car (it's in alot better condition than mine too)


----------



## Bobbyg (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks for the complement. It's got a long way to go. 

Now if I can find a way to pay for the work needed. 

Being smart and good looking (the wife says) aint better than being rich. Maybe in my next life.

If I can help more, just ask.


Bobby


----------

